
My Experience with Dave McClure as a Woman CEO – SlideShare Founder - dsr12
https://medium.com/@rashmi/my-experience-with-dave-mcclure-as-a-woman-ceo-b3726dd455a0
======
smt88
I don't understand why we should care about this anecdote. He isn't being
judged based on his average behavior or his most common behavior. He's being
judged based on his worst behavior.

This is like someone being caught stealing a TV, and someone else mentions
that he has paid for many TVs in the past.

Maybe that's true, but he is guilty of doing something wrong. It doesn't
change anything that he doesn't _always_ do it.

